# long casting spinning reel



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

I strictly surf fish, use braid, I have a 13 and 14 ft spinning surf rods I want a long surf casting spinning reel I can use on both rods. I fish the beaches in Va Beach and the outer banks. I target pompano to drum. Im looking for a $200 or less reel with a long casting spool. Looking for suggestions. My shorter rods have daiwa and penn and shimano for trout and sea mullet. I know a reel is only as good as the caster so what do you guys like to use to really get 4-6 oz out there. Thanks for your input. I definitely am staying with a spinning reel.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Akios fireloop. Tommy sells them on Carolina cast pro website. $150


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Daiwa Emblem Pro-A 5000 or 6000, comes with 2 spools, manual bail ( no bail closing while casting and breaking you off), the 5000 has plenty of spool to fit 300 yds. of 40# braid and your line is about perfect fit on the spool, $130-$140. Shimano Ultegra 14000 XTD, comes with 2 spools and spool spacers, easier to use drag than the Pro-A, built a little better but cost approx. $200, Tackledirect has them on sale from time to time for $180 and free shipping. I have 3 Pro-A's and all the older daiwa emblem models plus the Ultegra 14000, for me the Pro-A casts the farthest and I'm using a 13' CPS 3-6 oz. spinning rod most of the time for casting here in my field, but also cast with some 12' rods and the Pro-A still shines. There is a guy on this forum who tournament casts with spinning reels, I believe he used Shimano Aero's, they are obviously great reels but expensive, you get what you pay for. Let us know what you decide and how far your casting, good luck,...pop.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

poppop1 said:


> Daiwa Emblem Pro-A 5000 or 6000, comes with 2 spools, manual bail ( no bail closing while casting and breaking you off), the 5000 has plenty of spool to fit 300 yds. of 40# braid and your line is about perfect fit on the spool, $130-$140. Shimano Ultegra 14000 XTD, comes with 2 spools and spool spacers, easier to use drag than the Pro-A, built a little better but cost approx. $200, Tackledirect has them on sale from time to time for $180 and free shipping. I have 3 Pro-A's and all the older daiwa emblem models plus the Ultegra 14000, for me the Pro-A casts the farthest and I'm using a 13' CPS 3-6 oz. spinning rod most of the time for casting here in my field, but also cast with some 12' rods and the Pro-A still shines. There is a guy on this forum who tournament casts with spinning reels, I believe he used Shimano Aero's, they are obviously great reels but expensive, you get what you pay for. Let us know what you decide and how far your casting, good luck,...pop.


Ive been looking at the reels popop, they sure look good and also the one benji posted about the akios fireloop, intriguing looking reel. Trying to find out a little more personal opinion on that one. Any feedback on the penn spinfisher VI or conflict II?


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

I've heard the okuma surf 8k is good and it's around a 100 bucks. Its specifically designed for longcast and only comes in one model.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I sell Shimano's, and I fish Akios. Shimano's are smooth as silk and tough as nails, and I have never fished an Akios spinner but LOVE their 757 CTM. Hard to go wrong in either direction you take.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

Im looking into the okuma surf 8 now. Never owned anything from okuma before. Probably include it and the emblem pro-A and akios fireloop. Probably can't go wrong with any of them. Thanks for the input, all the suggested reels are solid choices. I will forgo the penns altho I like the reels alot, they are on 3 other shorter rods. I will let you know what santa will get me a little later. Still open for input tho. Im not sure if one gear is any better than another, for example a worm gear, input on this could be helpful.


----------



## terryna (Mar 17, 2018)

poppop1 said:


> Daiwa Emblem Pro-A 5000 or 6000, comes with 2 spools, manual bail ( no bail closing while casting and breaking you off), the 5000 has plenty of spool to fit 300 yds. of 40# braid and your line is about perfect fit on the spool, $130-$140. Shimano Ultegra 14000 XTD, comes with 2 spools and spool spacers, easier to use drag than the Pro-A, built a little better but cost approx. $200, Tackledirect has them on sale from time to time for $180 and free shipping. I have 3 Pro-A's and all the older daiwa emblem models plus the Ultegra 14000, for me the Pro-A casts the farthest and I'm using a 13' CPS 3-6 oz. spinning rod most of the time for casting here in my field, but also cast with some 12' rods and the Pro-A still shines. There is a guy on this forum who tournament casts with spinning reels, I believe he used Shimano Aero's, they are obviously great reels but expensive, you get what you pay for. Let us know what you decide and how far your casting, good luck,...pop.


Thanks


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

You should look at the weight of the reel before you decide. Some of the long cast spinners are comparable to a brick. The shimano and akios are probably going to be the lightest with the diawa right behind them.


----------



## herb (Jun 15, 2015)

I like the Ultegra long cast reels especially the ones equipped with " Super Slow"5 oscillation . Super slow 10 is the best of the best since it wraps 100 feet of line per every one full up /down cycle , many want Shimano to offer the Super Slow 10 on the Ultegra models but they don't at this point . The super slow 50 wraps 50 feet of line per one up/down cycle which is the next best 

Only the 14000 size has the Super Slow 50 it's not offered on the Ultegra long cast 5500 size reels unfortunately.

I would rate the Penn and Okuma behind the Shimano's .


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

okuma surf 8 is a bit heavy. Im going with the aeros fireloop, price is good, reviews good and the design is interesting. Spool probably holds the least of all the reels but well within my range. Thanks so much for the input. All of you were very helpful, I looked at all suggestions. The ultegras were intriguing and maybe a used one on ebay down the road. Thanks again.


----------

